# What helped me



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I was diagnosed with IBS about 10 years ago. My life was terrible: always looking for a toilet, not going to public or busy places, diets that don't work, urgency and "accidents", etc. About 5 years ago I had gall bladder surgery and they gave me after that a medicine called Questran, which is for high cholesterol but a side effect is to absorb excess of acids in the digestive system, in this case excess of bile, and the IBS symptoms has basically dissapeared. I have been able to have a very normal life for the past several years but I have to take the Questran every single day... the day I don't take it I have an IBS episode ( in my case diarrhea and abdonminal pain ). Currenly I feel real free of taking my kids to places like parks and I am not constanly thingking about my guts and toilets and I eat anything I want ( including chocolate, cokes, spicy food etc.) and I feel great. I don't know if the Questran works for me as coincidence but I think it may be worth to see if it works on other patients with IBS. My life has gone from miserable to happy and worryfree thanks to Questran. I wish other people with IBS can benefit from this medication at least till a real cure if found but it seems nobody else have noticed this medicine can help. Hope this information be helpful. Silmara Grentz


----------

